# Ever play with a flight simulator?



## Grampa Don (Jul 5, 2019)

It's amazing how far they have come.  I've had several versions of Microsoft flight sim.  The first one was for my Commodore C-64 home computer back in the 80's.  Here's what the screen looked like.  I still have this computer and it still works.



Here is a screen shot from Microsoft flight simulator X, the last version they made.  The ground scenery is an add-on and it's accurate.


There are newer programs that are even better.  I just have a joystick, but some hobbyists build complete cockpit mock-ups that look like the real thing.

Don


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 27, 2021)

Yes my son did I still have it here, will give to his grandchildren, he would be up late playing on it, my husband had a biplane so he was born with the love of it, he went to airanotacle? School in Tulsa OK


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 27, 2021)

Morningglory said:


> Yes my son did I still have it here, will give to his grandchildren, he would be up late playing on it, my husband had a biplane so he was born with the love of it, he went to airanotacle? School...


Aeronautical. Aero as in Aerospace/nautical as is movement, travel. "Apollo 11 is 100 nautical miles down range" (after liftoff).


----------



## Morningglory (Aug 29, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> It's amazing how far they have come.  I've had several versions of Microsoft flight sim.  The first one was for my Commodore C-64 home computer back in the 80's.  Here's what the screen looked like.  I still have this computer and it still works.
> 
> View attachment 71833
> 
> ...


That looks like what I have of my sons


Grampa Don said:


> It's amazing how far they have come.  I've had several versions of Microsoft flight sim.  The first one was for my Commodore C-64 home computer back in the 80's.  Here's what the screen looked like.  I still have this computer and it still works.
> 
> View attachment 71833
> 
> ...


yes this looks like the same one of my sons programs 2005-2006


----------

